# In Honor of Dr. R. Scott Clark...



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2007)

Any time a user posts a new blog I check out what they're doing because I like seeing different site designs/layouts. Dr. Clark started posting his Heidelblog on http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com. I was intrigued. What is squarespace? It's actually a really slick interface and wish that they sold the code so it could be loaded into any server platform.

I decided to try out a free trial of the service and here is my site:

Sponge-Bob Squarespace - a place for squishy theology.

Don't know if I'll post much but the features are pretty cool. Anyone else interested in being a contributing member to Sponge-Bob Squarespace may PM me.

* - Note: I don't believe Dr. Clark's theology is squishy but Sponge-Bob is.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't know SpongeBob was Reformed - take _that_, Focus on the Family!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 22, 2007)

Rich,

Check your PM.


----------

